# Anyone Identify / Relate With These Symptoms ? Possible Treatment?



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey there guys,

Marijuana caused it. (supposedly good stuff, but not laced FOR SURE !)

and life has not been the same for me from that day onwards.

only problem is i don't know whether this is DP/DR ? or HPPD ? or Migraine ? or Anxiety ? or God Knows I've Lost it.

if u guys can diagnose what it is , it will be very helpful,

i've made posts previously also, but here i have listed my symptoms in full details, so u guys can understand.

here are my symptoms

Mental:

feeling disconnected from reality from time to time.(very little)

the same things feel different than before, like my room, its my same old room, but it feels different, (very disturbing)

dimensions of objects seem different, (hard to explain)

things are familiar, but in a different way.

Short term and "Recall" memory issues.

random "intrusive thoughts" pop into mind. (not always)

Lack of concentration and focus.

a feeling of being spaced out 24/7

if i'm looking at something for a bit, it feels like my body is there, but my mind flies to somewhere else. (not totally out of body experience tho)

crazy dreams which make no sense (very vivid),

normally i don't dream, but nowadays i dream always, at the slightest onset of sleep.

i get mad anxiety at the slightest sense of discomfort.

i've become more aware of little things, in life which i wasn't aware of before, and gets me anxious. (sucks for me)

i can feel emotions tho, like love hate jealousy, get angry etc.

Perceptual: (Persisting 24/7)

changed visual perception of depth. (very annoying)

objects seem to be popping out and kinda 3D'ish, Like in a 3D movie. (everything actually)

everything seems to have more depth to them, (exactly like when you're high on weed)

the world around me is very calm, like i'm observing everything from a distance.

peripheral vision feels different, and central vision is more clear and vivid. (like seeing things through a macro camera lens)

this may sound crazy, but i feel i can see both the foreground and background together at the same time, and the objects in the foreground appear transparent.

Visual : (Persisting 24/7)

increased sensitivity to light.

the whole world seems extra bright. (very very scary to me) (most painful symptom)

somewhat saturated colours.(especially red)

when waking up in the morning, i feel my eyes cannot focus properly, and i need to blink more.

Glare off of bright things. (like a glossy camera filter)

Slight rainbow halo rings around edges of some lights, and some objects.

afterimages from very bright lights, fluorescents and halogen lights. (not very serious tho)

Noisy vision at night or with low light situations. (probably visual snow)

Gold sparks in vision (starbursts) from car headlights and streetlights (very annoying also)

my vision sometimes kinda gets cross eyed, if i'm not looking

i haven't noticed any floaters or light trails till now, i wish i don't either.

Physical/ Bodily :

a general loss of appetite.

tingles around body and face, twitches also.

numbness in parts of the body.

Burning sensation in extremities and pain at the back of neck.

sometimes pain at the back of eyes, and pain in the ears, right ear mostly.

Lump in throat.(comes and goes)

sudden chills, and feeling of burning.

headaches, from time to time, especially at night, head pressure also from time to time.

Auditory :

Jumpy at sound. Things seem very loud and annoying.

ringing in left ear, lasts for a short period of time.

sometimes ear pressure,

and i've noticed my right ear popping from time to time.

i seem to worry MUCH MUCH MUCH more when i'm alone nowadays.

i hope it's DP/DR and not HPPD, because i believe people can recover from DP/DR eventually but not from HPPD, but i don't have typical HPPD symptoms like walls breathing colours changing, very intense visual snow etc.

So i just want to know what exactly it is i'm suffering from?

I haven't done any hard drugs ever in my life (shrooms, LSD, MDMA, cocaine etc). Just Good 'Ol Bud, and alcohol.

its been one month for me, since i had this, and many of the symptoms come and go, but the visual symptoms persist 24/7,

and i have went past that phase where i had severe panic attacks, and thought i have lost it.

nowadays, i just get anxiety when i think about it too much, and i pray to god everyday, and just hope that this just goes away.

sorry for making such a long post, but thanks for reading till the end.

any help is greatly appreciated

thanks & regards


----------



## RafinhaBrasil (Jun 22, 2014)

I believe it is DP, the HPPD sometimes comes along with DP and anxiety, but it does not mean that you have only pure HPPD.


----------



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

RafinhaBrasil said:


> I believe it is DP, the HPPD sometimes comes along with DP and anxiety, but it does not mean that you have only pure HPPD.





SolomonOrlando said:


> Hey.
> 
> I don't know much about HPPD, but after evaluating the symptoms you've posted and the symptoms of HPPD, I can't see why you'd have HPPD. I assume the things you're most worried about are the perceptual/visual symptoms, as HPPD is strictly based off of vision.
> 
> ...


Thanks really

yes, i was like REALLY REALLY SCARED AS SHIT that i got HPPD, but a lot of people on this forum said that its just DP/DR and not HPPD, so thanks once again for confirming, i feel really relieved, because i knw in my mind that people eventually recover from DP, no matter how long, so that gives me more hope to keep going, and feel better really.

i haven't told this to anyone yet, but the night i last smoked, about 1 month ago, i rolled the joint out of a printing paper A4 (fucked up thing to do!) and i believe there was some ink in the paper, inhaled smoke with ink i believe , so it may have been a factor?

and like everyone else i DIDNT have a panic attack from the weed at that moment! , but as i gradually noticed my symptoms i got anxious and panicked.

what should i do for recovery btw, im on 1mg klonopin daily, and that keeps me out of anxiety but it does not deal with the visual symptoms!

thanks and regards


----------



## RafinhaBrasil (Jun 22, 2014)

solomon you think marijuana induced DP is more dangerous? can be a serious imbalance in the brain? or just the anxiety that comes at a very high level when using the drug?


----------



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I'm not much of a professional on the inhalation of ink, haha, but I don't think that small amount of ink would have done anything like this. Like I said, though, I'm no professional.
> 
> I'd say to try and lower your anxiety levels. Most of the time, I find that visual perception problems are there because of a persistent "fight-or-flight" response. Try some distractions, maybe some grounding techniques, or just try to avoid thinking about your visual problems for as long as you can. I had visual problems, but after my unreality cleared up a bit, I noticed that they went down with my anxiety.


thanks solomon,

i also believe that the ink has little to do in this,

anyway, ill try out what u said, and see if things get better,

also, i have stopped getting those thoughts, where i want to kill myself or kill others around me, and now i just get very very random thoughts, like out of nowhere i remember the name of a movie, which i watched etc etc , but they are not scary or anything.

but i ve become like this kind of a panic stricken freak, where i just want to see and analyse every little thing and details about everything, around me and make it a result of my condition, like normal things, which i would have ignored, and moved on , i am giving more attention and thought to these and trying to make a negative thing about it.

its like i've become hyper aware or something , and like i'm actually hunting for things to make me anxious. this really freaks me out, and is there any way to make this less ?

and another thing which makes me worry, is that i get mad headaches from time to time, and like they start at the back of the eyes, and move around to the temple of the head, and then to the back of the neck, or sometimes the other way around (it's just plain sick).

also i have to ask this one question, by recovery does it mean actually people go to there normal state 100% before DP/DR started, or just that they get used to it so much, that it doesn't bother them anymore, and they dont care and they are like ok fuck this!! im recovered. ?? i'm just curious

btw how long did it take for u to recover ?

thanks really for all the answers solomon ,it has helped a lot


----------



## ferrari0909 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey


----------



## cheessebread (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a lot of symptoms that you have have the visual symptoms gotten better?


----------

